# Networking >  Connect internet using linksys wireless router

## rajan_mukil

How to connect the internet Using linksys wireless router?

Hi, I have the network/internet connection using The AZTECH DSL600EU Modem/routerwith DHCP enabled. Now I have one Linksys Wireless router. I want to connect this Linksys wireless router to the AZTECH DSL600EU Modem/router. When I connect and giving the username & pwd given by the ISP I can't connect. Can somebody help me ?

----------


## Bharara88

If u have a modem u must be connecting it to a router via a RJ 45 port
right do you know how to configure yur router via hyperterminal and using router console yo do 

one thing connect a RJ 45 to your modem and connect your linksys wireless router via your modenm through you r port please send me the hardware specification if u encounter a ny problem

----------


## Bharara88

If u have a modem u must be connecting it to a router via a RJ 45 port
right do you know how to configure yur router via hyperterminal and using router console yo do 

one thing connect a RJ 45 to your modem and connect your linksys wireless router via your modenm through you r port please send me the hardware specification if u encounter a ny problem

----------


## sravanthinuli

sometimes if you have a bridge connection from your ISP they would provide you with a private IP address like 192.168.x.x which would collide with the ip addres of the linksys router which is 192.168.1.1.....so what i would suggest is first find the ip addrs of ur computer when it is directly connected to your modem without the router inbetween.....if it is private IP address change the IP address of the router to 192.168.10.1......you can change the ip of the router by loging in to the router u can find the ip address in the setup page........you can change it there.....just give it a try

----------

